# Randomize in C++



## KAY (5. Dezember 2002)

Hi ihrs,

ich möcht mal wissen, wie ich in C++ ne Zufallsroutine reinbaue, die Hexwerte von 00 bis FF ausspuckt.

Ich hab zwar ein Buch über C++, da steht das aber nicht drin


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2002)

Hier ist ein kleines Beispielprogramm, dass dies erfüllt, was Du haben möchtest!


```
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <time.h>

/* Zufallszahl zwischen min und max generieren */
int irand( int min, int max)
{
    double r = max - min + 1;
    return min + (int)(r * rand()/(RAND_MAX+1.0));
}

int main(int argc, _TCHAR* argv[])
{
	srand( (unsigned)time( NULL ) );

	/* Display 10 numbers. */
	int i;
	for( i = 0;   i < 10;i++ )
		printf( "%X\n", irand(0, 255) );

	getchar();
	
	return 0;
}
```

Noch Fragen!


----------



## KAY (6. Dezember 2002)

danke 

echt nette community

das wars dann. mein  problem is gelöst


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2002)

Gib mir doch noch Deine Rechnungsadresse an!  

Schön, dass ich Dir helfen konnte!


----------

